# Dehydrated Baby Gulped so much air



## Kiki (Jun 30, 2011)

This is the third day of hand feeding my baby tiel who is only 3 weeks, in the first 2 days I was feeding he looked great ! this morning my mum woke up to feed him she said that he looked dehydrated ! so she started feeding him but in the end she gave him some Pedialyte ! n u know its like pure water and very thin I knew that wasn't good at all ! he must have gulped so much air that his crop looks very full but in fact its just air n less food ! he keeps on looking down n moving his neck ! but he is not acting aspirated ...

its very annoying I keep doing massage for him n he burps but still he gulped air for like forever --" ! whenever I say its finished I come back to see another balloon stuck on his neck !

Is that serious ? do u think he is aspirated ? how can I know ? his left side is proper ok n not swallowed !

he looks dehydrated as well, I mix apple and banana sauce with baby wheat cereal and pedialyte it becomes thick as a pudding and feed him with a syringe ! I feed him every 4 hours except for the night period is 8 hours to the morning ! he looked ok in the first two days now he looks proper dehydrated ! I need to put a little bit of egg in his cereal mixture for some proteins I guess ..

We don't have the baby formula !
what do u do if u don't have the formula ? or if a baby is allergic to the formula ! how would u deal with it ?

thanks in advance


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Not sure about the formula or mixing egg in it, but having a slight air bubble is completely normal. I've had babies with this before. Its just air. Aspiration is food getting into the lungs and basically the baby drowns on the food. In that instance, you would know you had aspirated the baby as it would go limp almost instantly. If you act fast enough and blow into the baby's mouth you may be able to save it but that's not 100%.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

The food needs to be thinner if it's as thick as pudding. It should be as thick as apple sauce. I can't help with the air bubble, but it could be he's not getting food as quickly as he should because it's not coming out of the syringe quick enough.


----------

